# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 15/09/2006 (11η)

## Petros

Ψηφίστε κατά συνείδηση το θέμα είναι σημαντικό!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

Κατά συνείδηση...

----------


## Petros

Έτσι...Να μην υπάρχει παρωπιδισμός.-

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνεί και ο καπετάνιος ? 
Δεν τον βλέπω να απαντά  :Confused:  
Νίκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## Petros

Εσύ τι θα ψηφίσεις?

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ ένα θα πώ... american bar το κάναμε εδω μέσα... οι ψήφοι δικοί σας . :Cool:

----------


## Petros

Ωραία 100% παραμένει το αποτέλεσμα. Οχι American bar, Strip bar (έχει διαφορά).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Συμφωνεί και ο καπετάνιος ? 
> Δεν τον βλέπω να απαντά  
> Νίκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο


 
αστα απο τοτε που έχω επιστρέψει όλα στραβά πάνε με την τεχνολογία μου κάηκε οι υπολογιστης του σπιτιού και του γραφείου μου δεν δουλεύει σωστα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορώ να συμετέχω ενεργά.
Συμφωνώ για την συνάντηση ειναι καλό να βρεθούμε ....

----------


## efouskayak

To πού είναι το ζήτημα αργηγέ  :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> To πού είναι το ζήτημα αργηγέ


Στην πισίνα στις 15/09 κατα τις 20:00 .

----------


## efouskayak

ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyriakos

Πέρας Επιθεωρήσεως Συντονιστού υπηρεσίας....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οπως προανέφερα και πιο πάνω η συνάντηση μας θα *γίνει* στις 15/09 στην πισίνα στις 20:00 η ώρα.
περιμένουμε τις συμμετοχές σας για την συνάντηση μας ......

----------


## Petros

epaniltha stin taksi...

----------


## elpida

ua eimai kai egv ekei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Petros

Υπολογίστε και εμένα για την Παρασκευή

----------


## Kyriakos

Μέσα (να! εκεί αριστερά θα κάθομαι) εκτός επαγγελματικού απροόπτου.

----------


## lifesea

> Μέσα (να! εκεί αριστερά θα κάθομαι) εκτός επαγγελματικού απροόπτου.



χα χα χα παιδια αααααααα.....
αφου εκλεισε ο Κυριακος θεση αριστερα θα παμε οι υπολοιποι δεξιαααα  :Razz: 
(ακου εκει κλεινει και θεση απο πριν.....)

----------


## Kyriakos

> αφου εκλεισε ο Κυριακος θεση αριστερα θα παμε οι υπολοιποι δεξιαααα 
> (ακου εκει κλεινει και θεση απο πριν.....)


ναι, αλλά από ότι βλέπω, θα είμαι εγώ αριστερά, ο Πέτρος δεξιά, η Ελπίδα και ο Νίκος στις άλλες πλευρές.... αυτοί!

----------


## lifesea

> ναι, αλλά από ότι βλέπω, θα είμαι εγώ αριστερά, ο Πέτρος δεξιά, η Ελπίδα και ο Νίκος στις άλλες πλευρές.... αυτοί!


MEΓΑΛΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ ΠΑΡΕΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P

(παντα με χιουμορ)

----------


## efouskayak

Θα εμφανιστώ και εγώ  :Razz:  θα κάτσω στην μέση

----------


## lifesea

σημαδουρα???  :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Τι να κάνω... κάποιος πρέπει να κάτσει στην μέση αφού πιάσατε τα άκρα  :Razz:

----------


## Kyriakos

Ωραία.... έτσι θα παίξουμε και το τάβλι.

 Εγώ και όλοι σας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lifesea

> Ωραία.... έτσι θα παίξουμε και το τάβλι.
> 
>  Εγώ και όλοι σας



χα χα χα χα χα χα.......
ωραιο..το αλλο με τον ΤΟΤΟ το ξερεις?

----------


## Kyriakos

> χα χα χα χα χα χα.......
> ωραιο..το αλλο με τον ΤΟΤΟ το ξερεις?


ΝΑΙ ΑΜΕ:

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=115&page=44

----------


## lifesea

> ΝΑΙ ΑΜΕ:
> 
> Ο Τοτός δεν έπαιρνε καλούς βαθμούς στο σχολείο.
>  Μια μέρα μπήκε  στην τάξη, χτύπησε κάνα-δυο φορές τη δασκάλα στην πλάτη και με προστατευτικό  ύφος είπε: 
> 
>  - Δε θέλω να σας τρομάξω, αλλά ο μπαμπάς μου είπε ότι, αν δεν πάρω και σήμερα  καλό βαθμό, κάποιος θα φάει ένα βρωμόξυλο!!


μηπως θα επρεπε να το γραψεις εδω?
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=115
.............

----------


## Asterias

*Θα είμαι κ εγώ εκεί....!!!!*

----------


## Petros

θα χαρω να τα ξαναπουμε αστερια

----------


## Azzos

Telika isxii to rantebou mas gia thn Paraskeuh 15.Sept.06 kai ora metaksi 20:00-21:00 sto Pisina sthn Marina Zea?????

----------


## efouskayak

Φυσικά και ισχύει !!!

----------


## lifesea

καλημερα,
προς το παρον το ποσοστο να καταφερω να ερθω ειναι 50-50,,,, :Sad: 
ελπιζω κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας να αρχιζει να αυξανεται.... :Smile:

----------


## joyce

Kalimera ki apo mena!! Eiste oloi kala i na valw tis fwnes???
Den mporw na sas yposxethw oti tha erthw ki egw omws tha prospathisw!!
Poly pithanon na einai kai o gios mou mazi, elpizw na mi sas peirazei!!!

Polla filia
J.

----------


## efouskayak

Και εγώ δυσκολεύομαι ... θα δούμε

----------


## Petros

φερε και την κορη σου αφου θα εχει συνοδο το γιο της joyce

----------


## Azzos

Telika paidia!!!posoi 8a mazeftoume??and den mazeftoume na to kseroume gia na kanonisoume to programma mas....gkomenodouleies... :Wink:   :Wink: 

Oute 11ada den simplironoume.....
Petros,Azzos,Efouskayak,Joyce,Lifesea,Kyriakos,Ast  erias,Nikos,Elpida

----------


## efouskayak

> φερε και την κορη σου αφου θα εχει συνοδο το γιο της joyce


Είναι μικρή ακόμα για συνοδούς... θα μου το χαλάσετε το παιδι εσείς  :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Λεγοντας εμεις με εξαιρεις εμενα φυσικα...

----------


## Asterias

*Εντός μισής ώρας με 45 λέπτα ξακινάω από Μαρούσι για Πισίνα!!!*

*Καλή αντάμωση με όσους τα καταφέρουν να έρθουν...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

.... και έτσι κάπως μία ακόμη συνάντηση του naytilia.gr ολοκληρώθηκε.....
στην συνάντηση μας ήρθαν οι 
1. nikos
2. Petros
3. Azzos
4. Kyriakos
5. Asterias
6. vassiliki
και δύο μη μέλη μας.

----------


## v.g.

Imastan ligoi, alla kaloi!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Imastan ligoi, alla kaloi!


και περάσαμε καλά πραγματικά δεν το περιμένα .....
πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κανονίζουμε πιο τακτικά τις συναντήσεις μας έιδικά τώρα που η παρεούλα μας έχει μεγαλώσει.   :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Πολλες δραστηριοτητες μπορουμε να οργανωσουμε οπως εκδρομες, συναυλιες, επισκεψεις σε τοποθεσιες/μουσεια ναυτιλιακου ενδιαφεροντος, ποτα, ξενυχτια κτλ (οχι ολο δουλεια)

----------


## Azzos

Paidia Kalimera (se fanerous kai mh.....). Ilikrina perasa poli kala thn paraskeuh kai telika h naytilia einai mia megali oikogeneia pou exoume koinous gnostous...elpizo na ksanasinanti8oume ksana epidi h naytilia mporei na mas dosei parapolla...Kalh Ebdomada se olous kai se oles.

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ καλή συναντησούλα...!!! ¶ντε και στις επόμενες...!!! Πολύ ωραίες και οι ιδέες του Πέτρου. Θα ήταν πολύ ωραία και μια επίσκεψη στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος και έπειτα στη γνωστή μας Πισίνα....

----------


## v.g.

[quote=Azzos;15413]Paidia Kalimera (se fanerous kai mh.....).quote]

An afto anaferetai se mena, ofeilw na pw, pws twra eimai faneri! Den kryvomai allo..Meta apo protropi tou admin!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petros

Εγω σε προτιμουσα κρυφη, πιο μυστηριωδη. Ξεραμε οτι καποιος μας παρακολουθει ανα πασα στιγμη...(εκτος απο το Νικο)

----------


## v.g.

Nai, exei to suspense tou to bigbrotherliki! Alla vlepeis twra, anwteres pieseis me anangasan na fanerwthw!

----------


## Azzos

an h8eles omos mia erotisi na kaneis....pos 8a thn ekanes??me les??pos pate paidia??

----------


## Petros

Οταν ηθελε να ρωτησει φανερωνοταν.

----------


## Azzos

Afto leo kai ego.....tora gia timoreia na mhn ths poume tipota?ti lete??

----------


## Petros

Αστην κριμα κοριτσακι ειναι...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τι θα λέγατε η επόμενη συνάντηση μας να γινόταν στα Βόρεια Προάστεια ??

----------


## Kyriakos

Καλά περάσαμε, καλά είμαστε.

Αλλά επί του θέματος, θα πρότεινα να δούμε τα εξής:

1. τί να βελτιωθεί την επόμενη φορά:

α) το φαγητό
β) τα μπαλέτα
γ) το γιώτ
δ) τα πούρα
ε) Η τραγουδίστρια (από ότι κατάλαβα, θα προτιμούσατε την επόμενη φορά κάποια από το Fame Story

----------


## Azzos

> τι θα λέγατε η επόμενη συνάντηση μας να γινόταν στα Βόρεια Προάστεια ??


Pote kai pou??
fagito?poto?kafe?

----------


## v.g.

Boreia proastia! Egw eimai mesa! Kata protimisi stin Agia Paraskeyi!!
(oxi epeidi menw ekei, vevaiws. Apla epeidi einai para poly wraia perioxi :Cool: )

Kai poios eipe oti de thelei na mou milaei??

----------


## v.g.

> Οταν ηθελε να ρωτησει φανερωνοταν.


Μάντης είσαι?

----------


## Kyriakos

> τι θα λέγατε η επόμενη συνάντηση μας να γινόταν στα Βόρεια Προάστεια ??


Κανένα πρόβλημα.

Οι συναντήσεις γίνονται συνήθως στην διαδρομή μεταξύ δουλειάς και σπιτιού.
Μήπως πρέπει να μαζέψουμε στοιχεία για αυτά τα δύο από τα μέλη.
Μην θεωρήσουμε δεδομένο οτί όλοι δουλεύουν Πειραιά.

Επίσης μήπως είναι καλό να υπάρχει και παιδικός σταθμός κοντά, για τους γονείς που δυσκολεύονται?

----------


## efouskayak

> Επίσης μήπως είναι καλό να υπάρχει και παιδικός σταθμός κοντά, για τους γονείς που δυσκολεύονται?


Αστα να πάνε.... μάλλον σε παιδότοπο η επόμενη συνάντηση !!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Εμενα να με αφησετε στις κουνιες

----------


## Azzos

> Αστα να πάνε.... μάλλον σε παιδότοπο η επόμενη συνάντηση !!!!!!


Mallon fobase mipos apoplanisoume ta paidia??Eimaste kala paidia :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Εμενα να με αφησετε στις κουνιες


Μην μου βάζεις ιδέες  :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

> Mallon fobase mipos apoplanisoume ta paidia??Eimaste kala paidia


Οχι φοβάμαι μην σας αποπλανήσουν ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> Pote kai pou??
> fagito?poto?kafe?


 
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooλα μαζι

----------


## v.g.

> Pote kai pou??
> fagito?poto?kafe?


Αν πάμε για ποτό, ο Κυριάκος θα πιεί πάλι το μισό μαγαζί!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Azzos

Ti lete gia mezeklikia sto Kalipso, piso apo ton Tsako (leof Syggrou)??
Poli kalo fagito.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Αν πάμε για ποτό, ο Κυριάκος θα πιεί πάλι το μισό μαγαζί!!!





> Ti lete gia mezeklikia sto Kalipso, piso apo ton Tsako (leof Syggrou)??
>  Poli kalo fagito.


Ωραία! να έχω και μεζέ...

----------


## Petros

Κατσε καλα γιατι θα βαλω δημοσκοπηση αν πρεπει να κοψεις το ποτο...Ποσα ηπιες την Παρασκευη δηλαδη? Πανω απο 4 (οριο φυσιολογικο)?

----------


## Azzos

> Κατσε καλα γιατι θα βαλω δημοσκοπηση αν πρεπει να κοψεις το ποτο...Ποσα ηπιες την Παρασκευη δηλαδη? Πανω απο 4 (οριο φυσιολογικο)?


Esy den hsouna ipeu8inos gia ta posa atoma hmastan sthn synantisi???
Hsouna episis ipeu8inos kai gia ta pota tou Kyriakou????

----------


## Petros

Εγω θα ημουν υπευθυνος αν πηγαιναμε εκει που ειχα προτεινει και ξοδευατε ολα σας τα λεφτα. Μονο γι' αυτο και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Kyriakos

Τρία ήπια. Τί να κάνω? να πλακώσω τους καφέδες για να τρέχω γύρω-γύρω από την πισίνα? 
και ήταν και ελαφριά, και ήπια και νερό,

και ΟΧΙ δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Ήταν τα μόνα που ήπια μες στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## katt

Ως καινούριο μέλος λοιπόν έχω να πώ τα εξής:

Πέτρο, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση δεν περίμενα να περάσω τόσο καλά.(Αλήθεια τους έχεις πεί πόσο rock τύπος είσαι?)
Ούπς ελπίζω να μην έβγαλα λαβράκι...

Νίκο συγχαρητήρια για το site, πολύ καλή δουλειά .

Βασιλική ελπίζω να πάνε όλα οκ με την αναζήτηση εργασίας, την επόμενη φορα που θα πάς πισίνα πάρε milk shake θα με θυμηθείς...

Κυριάκο συνέχιζε να πίνεις, μια ζωή την έχουμε...

Azzo be careful o Chatz σε παραμονεύει...όσο για για τoυς μεζέδες είμαι μέσα με χίλια.

Asteria ΕΣΟ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ

Ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα.

Katt.

----------


## Kyriakos

Kαταρχήν, καλώς ήρθες, μετά από το test drive / crash test που μας έκανες.




> Πέτρο, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση δεν περίμενα να περάσω τόσο καλά.(Αλήθεια τους έχεις πεί πόσο rock τύπος είσαι?)
> Ούπς ελπίζω να μην έβγαλα λαβράκι...


ΣΟΒΑΡΑ?!!? φλώρεψε? τον νόμιζα για μέταλλο!




> Κυριάκο συνέχιζε να πίνεις, μια ζωή την έχουμε...


Ομολογώ την πλήρη αποτυχία μου, γιατί δεν παρέσυρα κανέναν άλλον. Την επόμενη φορά... Perrier. Και εσείς ας πνιγείτε στα milk shake. Θα σας φέρω και σωσίβιο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χαίρομαι ιδαίτερα που φάνηκε ότι εγώ δεν πίνω.....


λοιπόν κανονίστε ανα είναι να πάμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα για φαγητό και για ΠΟΤΟ

----------


## Petros

> (Αλήθεια τους έχεις πεί πόσο rock τύπος είσαι?)
> Ούπς ελπίζω να μην έβγαλα λαβράκι...


Αν εχουν δει την εικόνα πανω αριστερα και τις κατηγορίες αγαπημένα τραγούδια, συναυλίες κτλ θα το εχουν καταλάβει ήδη.

----------


## efouskayak

> χαίρομαι ιδαίτερα που φάνηκε ότι εγώ δεν πίνω.....
> 
> 
> λοιπόν κανονίστε ανα είναι να πάμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα για φαγητό και για ΠΟΤΟ


Για σενα εχω εγω ράμματα για την γούνα σου... ακου δεν πίνει  :Surprised:

----------


## Kyriakos

> χαίρομαι ιδαίτερα που φάνηκε ότι εγώ δεν πίνω.....


γιαυτό κατεβαίνανε γρήγορα?




> λοιπόν κανονίστε ανα είναι να πάμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα για φαγητό και για ΠΟΤΟ


ΟΧΙ! δεν μπορώ. την επόμενη βδομάδα. 

(γιατί νοιώθω 100% σίγουρος οτί τώρα θα κανονίσετε ΑΥΤΗΝ την εβδομάδα? Γιατί σας έχω ΤΟΣΗ εμπιστοσύνη?)

----------


## v.g.

> Τρία ήπια....
> 
>  Ήταν τα μόνα που ήπια μες στην εβδομάδα.


 
Kai kala twra... :Surprised:  To kalo paidi!

----------


## efouskayak

Kyriako άστο πάνω μου.... την άλλη εβδομάδα !!!

----------


## v.g.

> Ως καινούριο μέλος λοιπόν ....


 
Katt welcome sto club!! Tha dokimasw to milk shake next time...i les na to gyrisw KAI GW sta pota?

----------


## Petros

> ΟΧΙ! δεν μπορώ. την επόμενη βδομάδα. 
> 
> (γιατί νοιώθω 100% σίγουρος οτί τώρα θα κανονίσετε ΑΥΤΗΝ την εβδομάδα? Γιατί σας έχω ΤΟΣΗ εμπιστοσύνη?)


Εγω θελω αυτην την εβδομαδα οπωσδηποτε...το γοργον και χαρην εχει... να μαθεις Κυριακο να μη μας εχεις εμπιστοσυνη. 

Να σοβαρευτω    την αλλη βδομαδα καλα ειναι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για την επόμενη συναντήση μας συγκεκριμμένα την 12η η συζήτηση μας συνεχίζεται στο ακόλουθο link :

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread....5503#post15503

----------

